# Similac sent me a case of formula!



## dancinggirl (Nov 21, 2001)

I got so mad. Why do these formula companies think they can do that. Why could they just have sent me a breast pump instead. I have not even had my baby yet. And how did they know I was even expecting. I am fuming.









That is one of the reason why some women are not successful at breastfeeding because these formuls companies make you think that formula is free. I rember with my first daughter I would get $5.00 coupons once a week from some formula companies. Anyhow, I had a tough time trying to figure out what to do with the crap I felt guilty throwing it away , and I did not want to offer it to any of my other friends that are expecting because they are all going to try to breastfeed. My mom was over at the time and I just ask her if she could find someone to use it. But that did not feel right. I guess I probably should of just returned to sender and tell them not to send me anymore of there S%@#.

Has anyone else been receiving this stuff??


----------



## chie96 (Apr 2, 2003)

I never rec'd formula in the mail that I can remember but all of the formula I rec'd at the hospital I gave to our local food bank and the coupons I gave to a good friend of mine who tried to bf her DD but ended up formula feeding (btw - she is successfully bf-ing her DS who will be one next month)!

I, too, wish these companies wouldn't send new moms (and moms-to-be) all of these formula samples and coupons. It's hard enough to convince a lot of people that bf really is far healthier (and easier!) than formula. The fact remains, however, that many people either choose to use formula or have to for whatever reason...so I choose to donate what I get. maybe you could find a place to dump all those samples?

Oh - and for how they got your name - if you shop at Motherhood and have ever told them your address and due date, there you have it! The 1st time I was pg I didn't realize I was going on every mailing list known to man by shopping there (at least that's how I assume I got on so many). I still get diapers, coupons, etc. in the mail and my DD is 28 mos!!!


----------



## mommy2zander (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, formula companies send this stuff out like crazy... ive recieved free samples of different brands and coupons in the past when I didn't even have any babies/kids. I figure they must have bought my name from companies I had ordered free books from for my child care... for a while I was getting magazines/coupons every month from a few formula companys...







:

Now that I'm pregnant, I'm being really careful what I sign up for. I recognize the names of the formula companies magazines and such, and have gone out of my way to stay away... although I'd imagine the name selling between companies still goes on.

As for what to do with it: I have a friend who knew she would breastfed her third child and sold the free case she recieved from one of the companies on ebay. That way she wasn't telling her friends it was a good idea to formula feed, but it didn't go to waiste (she also made some $). I've heard some people here say they give it to homeless shelters or foodbanks also, figuring if it's too late to breastfeed, the kids still have to eat!!

Sad though, that the formula companys send it out before the babies are even here, so it can sit on the shelf and scream out to a mom who might not have a solid plan to breastfeed yet... and a case looks like a ton of formula, while it lasts, what? two weeks?









jennifer
mommy to







baby on the way 5/26


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

A lot of doctors give your information to the formula companies, who do you think provides them w/ those nice little goodie bags to give to their expecting mommies and those yummy goodies for them to snack on. Also motherhood signs you us when you buy clothing there. I had them do it even when I specificly asked not to be signed up. UGH!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Donate it to the local shelter, food pantry or other charity. It won't go to waste.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I received a huge box of formula from Similac when I was expecting my first baby. It had both a can of powdered formula and some of the pre-mixed stuff in bottles (ready-to-eat).

I was due at the end of July and I live in Arizona. It is wicked hot here in the summer. The formula had been sitting in my mailbox outside for who knows how long. I believe formula is heat sensitive and that it would be unsafe to use after being in that extreme of heat.

Why they would send pre-mixed formula to someone in AZ in the middle of the summer is beyond me.

I did end up keeping the powdered can and gave it to a friend who used formula.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

When I was PG with DS, I got lots of samples of formula. The pre-mixed cans went to the food bank at my mom's church, but the box of powder was "returned" to Babies R' Us for a nice store credit, which I used to buy things I really needed like storage bags for my Isis pump and breastpads. I figure if the formula co wants to send me a gift that isn't appropriate, I will return it like all the other inappropriate gifts I got at my showers.

This time I don't think I'll get a single thing as I was careful not to give my personal info to Motherhood and I am not using an OB or birthing at a hospital.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I got the same thing. Was it a big box and a little can? They almost didn't deliver our mail because of the size of the box!

I have a friend who does not bf...having her 3rd...and I'm going to give it to her. I know she'll use it and we have a greement. I don't tell her how to feed/raise her kids and she doesn't tell me how to feed/raise my kids. It workds very well for us!


----------



## Snowbaby (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm sure they get our names from doctors, stores -- I ordered something online the other day, including some maternity clothes and I'm SURE i'll start getting that stuff.

But, you know what ..... i WANT IT. I won't use it b/c I want to b/f my baby but I know there are plenty of women out there who won't/ can't breastfeed for whatever reason but for whom formula is hard to come by and I would be more than happy to get free stuff and donate it to women who need it.

Please don't let it go to waste - someone out there can use it.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes- I am pretty sure Motherhood is the main culprit in this. I give all of mine (and I even use the checks they send to buy it at the store), to a local Crisis Pregnancy Center that I work with. Food banks, and churches, CPCs would all happily take it and see to it that it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

We got boxes and boxes of that stuff when ds was an infant. We did have to use some of it - I never could pump enough to keep up with ds's appetite while I was away.









But we did donate the kind that we wouldn't use to Mountain Mission.

I do think that this practice contibutes to our culture's weird hangups about breastfeeding. Formula use is so widespread. If you exclusively breastfeed, or breastfeed for any "extended" time, you are either a rebel or a freak. Super mega corporations that dictate our cultural norms really get my blood boiling!


----------



## thechrysalis (Nov 23, 2003)

I always thought it was the hospital that the formula co's got my name from because I preregistered before dd's birth but maybe it was the dr's office. I got like 3 cans of formula and tons of those little premixed baggies that you mix with water? (blech!) I ended up donating it to a local church for their nursery but wished I had given it to a woman's shelter instead. Oh well.

Since I am not seeing a dr and having a hb, I haven't gotten anything this time. Thank goodness!


----------



## dancinggirl (Nov 21, 2001)

I do not want anyone to get the idea that I just friviously got rid of the formula. My mom has a friend that works for W.I.C. and she thought that she could use it. I did not even think to give it to a womens shelter, so when I do get the coupons and samples that is what I will do with it.

I just wish people were as adament and promoted breastfeeding like they do formula.







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

This reminds me... at my *very first* prenatal appt (I was something like 8 wks, for crying out loud), I got a bushel-load of formula promotional crap, at my ob's clinic. I was pretty annoyed, and I left it all there and told my dr. that I didn't think they should be pushing *that* and that I'd like it brought up in one of their regular drs. meetings.

I have no energy and no time, but I'd really love to work on getting our hospital to be "breastfeeding friendly" (or whatever the official designation is... doesn't UNESCO have a program?). The hospital is surprisingly "crunchy" in almost every other way... I think it's just hard for them to give up the free formula to use in the nursery (that's one of the conditions of the program, I know).

I also read an article in the NY Times a few months back... IIRC, it said that the single best predictor of breastfeeding success was whether or not a woman had taken a breastfeeding class prior to birth. I think all the hospitals, clinics, maternity shops, and infant shops should be promoting *that* instead of selling us to formula corporations!

(Okay, rant over.)


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

I know that Motherhood was the culprit in my case... I suspected the first time and deliberately gave them a wrong spelling of my name with baby number two. Sure enough my free case of formula came to that mispelled name!

If your doctor is just handing you the formula goodies I would complain to the doctor, BUT, if you find out that they are actually giving/selling your name to the formula company so you can get stuff at home then you need to cry foul. That is a violation of your privacy rights under HIPAA! Call the Department of Health and Human Services and file a complaint!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbaby (Nov 23, 2003)

Regarding breastfeeding classes, I think so many women assume that breastfeeding will come naturally and a "class" for it just seems ridiculous to them (I used to think this way until one of my closest friends felt the same, didn't take class, had her baby and had a REALLY hard time with b/f). Then when the baby comes, on top of all else ( and with a lack of support) they have to deal with all sorts of breastfeeding difficulties and don't know how to help their babies latch on, etc. Suddenly all that free formula starts to look good and easy and, voila, you have a formula fed baby.

I totally agree that it should be made clearer that babies need their mommies' help in learning to latch on and that mommies need help learning to teach their babies to do this.

Also, in the first few days, there's just the colustrum (sp?) but so few know about this that they freak out when they don't see actual milk and worry their babies are starving.

This is not to mention the fact that, when they can, so many hospital nurses just give the kid a bottle without permission and make the process more difficult for mother and child.

It's disgusting that something that is proven good for babies (and often mothers!) is actively fought against because somebody wants to make a dollar!!!


----------



## PuppyPrints (Aug 27, 2003)

Indeed it can seem to be an easy was out of breastfeeding and in that seem discouraging. But in other ways it’s a wonderful thing, for those who cant breastfeed.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

I got a can of formula in the mail when Roland was 1 week old. I had nearly opted for formula more than once by then... I was just lucky Roland was born at 38 weeks, before the crap arrived! I called the company and ranted at them. There were a few times when the person could only respond to me with silence (like when I informed her its against the WHO code, etc...) They sent me an apology letter, which I keep with Rolands' baby keepsakes. I sent the formula away with my midwife (I didn't trust my up-for-the-8th-time-in-the-middle-of-the-night-brain to not use it)... I don't know what she did with it.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Snowbaby, exactly the same thing happened to me... I thought "Why would I need to taking a bf'ing class?" and then a dear friend who had an older baby told me she didn't do it and totally regretted it... so I did, and I'm so thankful for my friend.

I think you can only absorb so much by reading... it's so good to see it in action (on videos, in person with friends, at LLL meetings) and to hear someone *qualified* (like a LC or a LLL leader or an informed mom) talk about it.

I can't remember what I did with my "free" can of formula after ds was born... I'll bet I donated it in a food drive at church. By then, I knew that (1) we didn't need it, (2) ds was highly allergic to dairy stuff and couldn't have it in an emergency anyway!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I got three or four free cans of formula when Eli was very young, some at the hospital and some just mailed to me (probably from Motherhood). I ended up giving them to my nephew, who was using formula then, except for one can which sat in my mother's cupboard until very recently. What burned me up the most was the *case* of rtf formula I got because Eli was in the NICU. Apparently they send a case of formula to any NICU graduate or multiple birth. It really got to me that their idea of supporting babies who had been sick was to send that crap home to their mothers.









About a month ago, we started getting cans of formula again... addressed to my husband! Apparently, on someone's list he just had a baby.







At any rate, someone on the trading post (liya, I believe) was looking for powdered formula to send to an orphanage in Haiti, and I sent all of the powder there, including the can that had been sitting in my mother's house for over a year. I felt good that I could do a good deed for someone who really needed it, without the guilt of feeling like I was sabotaging a nursing relationship.







I don't know what happened to the RTF stuff.. I think my sister may have given it to someone. I know she took one bottle out once when I had gone out and they used the last of my pumped milk for Eli. I said "I know you didn't give that crap to my son!" and she said "No, it's just a threat to remind you that it's time to pump!". :LOL


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm sure I'm the minority here, but I actually feel MORE comfortable knowing there is formula in the house in case something terrible should happen to me. I mean, if I were in a car accident while dh was with the kids, or got some terrible disease all of a sudden and didn't have enough milk in the freezer (I was never able to maintain a large back up supply), then DH would have something to feed the baby with, YK? I wouldn't want DH to have to panic about which formulas to buy if our world is falling apart otherwise.

I never felt 'tempted' or 'sabotauged' by having extra food/formula in the house. We have a large pantry/storage area and extra freezer in the basement and keep lots of all sorts of food and supplies on hand. I even kept jarred baby food though we made our own most of the time. I actually signed up with Similac to receive the free kit, though haven't gotten it yet (to put in my 'just in case' stash).

Donating formula is always a wonderful thing to do. Everybody wins... someone will need it.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I never felt tempted by it, but I was really annoyed. Especially when I got thrush. I was in agonizing pain, it felt like there were small pieces of flaming glass in my breasts, and I was generally miserable. My mother said "You know, this is why a lot of people wean." I looked at her like she was nuts, and she said "Imagine if you had no support system at all. Everyone you know thinks that breastfeeding is 'gross' or 'a waste of time', and you've never seen anyone nurse a baby in real life. Now remember that you have a case of ready-to-feed formula in your cupboard, and the company says 'this new formula is more like breastmilk than ever'. Wouldn't it seem better to you than the pain you're going through right now? The baby might not even seem to notice the difference."

It blew me away, really. I was so adamantly in favor of nursing that I didn't realize how much some people have working against their nursing efforts. It didn't occur to me to appreciate how lucky I was to have a mother and MIL who nursed their babies and were aware of the benefits of nursing (if not the drawbacks of formula). So I came out of the experience with a much stronger appreciation for my own support systems and for the effect that advertising has on people, especially something like a case of formula where all I'd have to do is screw on a nipple.

About the accident/illness/sudden death issue; if you've got a local group, start going to LLL meetings. There are always a few women who have ridiculous amounts of milk stashed in their freezers, and they're more than willing to help out a friend in need. Network with other breastfeeding women if it's at all possible, and set up a contingency plan. Most women who are capable are willing to donate milk. Not everyone has a milk bank nearby, but if there's a baby right there who needs milk, they'd be happy to help. I know I would.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

Also, as far as the accident/illness/sudden death. If using formula was necessary, wouldn't the hospital where the mother is/was have formula samples? And wouldn't they provide that for the father in the short-term for the child? And the father would just do the research on what brand to use at a later date? I've thought this through, because I couldn't have kept it in the cupboard those first few weeks. Like eilonwy, I had a very painful start (not thrush though, I have Raynauds Synrome... which I didnt find out until DS was 3 weeks old)

My mom was supportive of breastfeeding to a point, but she *really* doesn't understand how much better it is than formula. She was saying things like "I'd have given up by now if I were you", "It's not up to Kevin or the midwives, you have to decide for yourself". She even offered to drive me to get formula while Kevin was at work, so it would be done by the time he got home! ... I WAS talking about really wanting to quit at the time... not what I needed to hear when I was already hanging by a thread.

Then there was Kevin, who told me at 3am, that if I wanted formula, I'd have to walk my @$$ to the store to get it!!! (that I approve of) and if I put Roland on formula, that he & Roland wouldn't be need me, and I had better find another place to live (does that count as breastfeeding support?)

My midwives were AWESOME. June came over about 3 - 4 times a day for about 5 days straight, when the pain was too much to latch Roland on by myself, and she'd latch him on while I tried to breathe & not tense up, or pull away (seriously, try & touch a red hot stovetop... it's not easy!) I pumped & bottlefed for all the other feedings. I wouldn't have made it without June.

Anyway, Roland nursed until he was 20 - 21 months old. He still remembers, and occasionally asks for "booby" When I let him try, he gives my nipple an eskimo kiss, and tells me "milk.... gone"


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HomebirthHarriett_
*
Then there was Kevin, who told me at 3am, that if I wanted formula, I'd have to walk my @$$ to the store to get it!!! (that I approve of) and if I put Roland on formula, that he & Roland wouldn't be need me, and I had better find another place to live (does that count as breastfeeding support?)*
Only if you have a very strong marriage and a dry sense of humor. :LOL Tell your dh he rocks, it's incredible to find a man who's so supportive of nursing even when things look difficult and family is working against you.

Oh, and I have Raynaud's syndrome too, but I never had a problem with my breasts, only my hands, calves and feet. I didn't know that it could cause nursing problems, too! Ick!


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

Eilonwy: We're opposites then, I never knew I had it until I started nursing! I ONLY have a problem with it in my breasts.

For the first week of Rolands life, I was torn up pretty bad, from his poor latch (when I pumped, sometimes my milk looked like strawberry quik there ws so much blood in it!)

Once I healed, the pain didn't go away. The midwives though it was thrush, and were telling me to let my nipples air out after nursing Roland.

For Raynauds, its better to cover up right away, and stay warm! So that contributed alot to my problem... Raynauds isn't nearly as common as thrush, so the MW didn't think of it right away.

Once I knew what it was, I got a heating pad, and warmed up really well after nursing, and after a shower. That made a BIG difference in how I felt. Once I was out & about, I even brought those heat pocket things that skiiers use in their mitts, to tuck into my bra after I nursed Roland!

Kevin does have a dry sense of humour, but he was dead serious making those comments.... we went through a pretty rough time after Roland was born.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I do have to work extra hard to keep my nipples and breasts warm; it's been a real challenge with this pregnancy and nursing deal. I just never had a latch problem because of it. I know that sometimes my nipples would stay cold afterwards, but I always worked on warming them up. I never even thought to attribute it to the Raynaud's.







:

Wow, is that ever







T. :LOL


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

Sorry Mamas this belongs in activism where it should recieve more support from folks who may not check the pregnancy forum.

Sorry to interupt.

(I got formula too and gave it to a friend who adopted. My even bigger issue was the OVER packaging. Good grief!)


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

When I was preggo and the first month or so after Cort was born I had recieved over 15 regular sized cans of Enfamil Lipil and 5 cans of another brand and over $100 in coupons sent to me unsolicited in the mail. Money was tight so I sold it all on eBay and made myself some money. LOL.


----------



## wemberly (Jun 26, 2003)

It can always be donated to WIC, or to an Early Intervention agency. I know the point of this is the outrage that comes from just receiving it, but there are places that would be glad to get the donation.

It's interesting to note that although I signed up for everything I could think of before we adopted Elliott, I received neither formula coupons nor samples. Seems that the formula companies were quite sure of my business and didn't feel the need to send me any freebies to hook me. Elliott was drinking between 38-48 ounces a day for about 5 months (roughly half a 12.00 can of powdered formula) and let me just say that we would have been delighted to see a few coupons appear on the doorstep. Breastfeeding was not an option for me (at all--no maybes about it) and 100.00 a month for formula was definitely a burden.

Perhaps a 'nice' letter to the kindly (yet misguided) formula company suggesting that they send your freebies directly to the local women's shelter may remind them that not all women think formula is best. In fact, we all know otherwise--even those of us forced to use it.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, I filled out ONE form for a contest when I was pregnant, and there was a little questionaire. One of the questions was about whether I intended to breastfeed or formula feed. I ticked the box next to 'breastfeed' I've since heard that formula companies actually sent out the premium formula (I use the term loosely) to mothers who intend on breastfeeding, and the cheaper stuff to women who are going to formula feed (if they send it at all) The idea is that women who want to do the best for their babies by breastfeeding,will buy the best quality formula they can, out of guilt for not breastfeeding. The women who intend to formula feed from the start are already going to be their consumers, or are going to buy no-name brands, so the formula companies don't get anything out of sending them a freebie.

Eilonwy, Rolands poor latch was incidental, (he was slightly tongue-tied) not related to the Raynauds.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I've never gotten similac before but I've gotten TONS of infacrap, I mean infamil. In my experiance if I put anywhere that I am going to breastfeed I gets TONS of formula stuff, from samples to coupons, in the mail. BUt when I formula fed my firstborn, I got one crappy can of samples. IT almost seems like they are trying to undermine me breastfeeding. This is just my example of what happened to me of course but I do find it very odd that as a breastfeeding mom I got way more cans of formula than when I was actually formula feeding.


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's your doctor's office that is sending your name off, or wherever you go for your sonogram. With my last 2, I told the girl doing the sono not to send my name off, and she hasn't. She threw the form away.

But, unfortunately, there are some babies out there in foster care from day 1. I know that some of the local charities would like the donations of formula.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow, I can't even bring myself to donate the crap. I feel like I'm feeding into the "evils" of formula feeding:LOL
I did call each company that sent me the formula and gave them a very long, informative speech about the importance and benefits of breastfeeding. I always started off my speech by saying, "Don't you feel the LEAST bit guilty doing what you are doing?" I mean, even if it IS just the operator at the company.... sheesh!.... get some morals!!!!!!








I'm glad I didn't have doctors or sonograms. I may have killed someone if I knew that people in the friggin' HEALTHCARE INDUSTRY supported all that propaganda!


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

If you are so against formula, DONATE it. PLEASE.

There are many women who are in situations where they cannot breastfeed and formula is an expense that is difficult to cover. You may not agree with formula, but don't just throw it away. It is liquid gold to some people...


----------

